# Alpine pack goat prospect for sale $100.00



## farkus (Jan 21, 2013)

I have a 75% alpine, 25% nubian cross. I would like to sell him quickly as we are moving. He leads well with or without a leash. We took him in the Uintas last year on a couple 14 mile roundtrips with a dog pack and he did great. One trip was walking through cliff faces below Mt. Beulah, not just trails. He is casterated and dehorned. Has a lot of heart. He is very people friendly. I am selling him for $100.00. Feel free to call or text me with any questions (435)640-8985. I live in Coalville, Ut.

View attachment 1566


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

farkus said:


> I have a 75% alpine, 25% nubian cross. I would like to sell him quickly as we are moving. He leads well with or without a leash. We took him in the Uintas last year on a couple 14 mile roundtrips with a dog pack and he did great. One trip was walking through cliff faces below Mt. Beulah, not just trails. He is casterated and dehorned. Has a lot of heart. He is very people friendly. I am selling him for $100.00. Feel free to call or text me with any questions (435)640-8985. I live in Coalville, Ut.
> 
> View attachment 1566


How old is he? Any idea how tall & weight? Also how was he when you got him?

Thx,

TOU


----------

